# Bear attack in Wexford county



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Just heard on the news that a girl was attacked overnight by a bear in Wexford county. That was about all they had and said DNR has been on attack site all night.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

And this is why I carry a 10mm while mushroom hunting.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Guess I'm not leaving my gun at home any more.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> Just heard on the news that a girl was attacked overnight by a bear in Wexford county. That was about all they had and said DNR has been on attack site all night.


 What channel ? I must have missed it. Hope she is OK. Yep just read it on 9 and 10 web site, That sucks.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Channel 9 and 10. They said she was taken to the hospital. I have had them around my tractor shed in the last few days and I am going to start taking my pistol in the woods from now on. I saw one a couple weeks ago while I was on my tractor and it just stood and watched me before taking off


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I do a lot of fishing on some small streams in Wexford Co, might need to pack heat next time too. Yikes


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

As I posted on the other thread, in Frederic berries are turning ripe and the bear tracks and scat are everywhere.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I just ate some berries we picked Sun and I thought of the same thing. Usually they get to the berries here before I do. Maybe they are just laying and waiting for me to come back to their food plot again


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wish they would issue more bear permits for that area.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Scout 2 said:


> I just ate some berries we picked Sun and I thought of the same thing. Usually they get to the berries here before I do. Maybe they are just laying and waiting for me to come back to their food plot again


 
We walked about 1 1/2 miles of 2 tracks and the bushes are just full of berries, got about 3/4 lunch bag worth but the majority are still green and just starting to turn.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Aug. 16, 2013

Contact: Katie Keen, 231-775-9727 or Ed Golder, 517-335-3014
​ *Twelve-year-old girl attacked by black bear in Cadillac area*
The Michigan Department of Natural Resources announced today that Abby Wetherell, 12, was injured Thursday by an attack by a black bear in Wexford County, north of Cadillac. Abby was airlifted to Munson Medical Center where she underwent surgery and is in stable condition and under observation. She suffered deep lacerations in her thigh. 
Conservation Officers Sam Koscinski and Holly Pennoni from the DNR were quickly on scene following the attack, which occurred shortly after 9 p.m. in Haring Township. Abby, who lives in Haring Township, was returning from a cabin down a two-track road when she caught sight of a bear. She began to run in hopes of reaching nearby homes. The bear attacked and clawed her. Abby was able to get to her feet and ran again. The bear caught up with her and attacked a second time. She shouted for help and a neighbor heard her and ran to her aid calling her name. This startled the bear and the bear ran off. 
The DNR is actively searching for the bear by setting traps in the area of the attack. When found the bear will be euthanized and tested for disease. The DNR is asking the public to be mindful of the departments efforts to capture the bear and stay clear of the area where the attack occurred. If a bear is sighted, please contact the departments Cadillac Operations Service Center at (231) 775-9727. You can also contact the DNRs Report All Poaching (RAP) Hotline, 800-292-7800. 
Michigan has an estimated black bear population of 8,000 to 10,000 bears, with 90 percent of the population in the Upper Peninsula. There is an established bear population in the area of Wexford County where this attack occurred. The DNR reminds the public that black bears are generally fearful of humans and will usually leave if they become aware that people are present. Bear attacks on human beings are highly unusual, and in most cases occur because a sow is protecting her cubs. However, there is no evidence that cubs were present where this incident occurred. [/COLOR]
Here are some important facts to remember when you are in an area where bears may be present:


 To avoid surprising bears, travel in small groups and make noise.
 If you encounter a bear, stand your ground and then slowly back away. Do not turn away. Do not show fear and run. Do not play dead.
 Make yourself look bigger and talk to the bear in a stern voice.
 Fight back if actually attacked with a backpack, stick, or bare hands. 
 Carry pepper spray, which has been shown to be effective in fending off bear attacks.
 For additional information on living with bears, visit the DNR website at www.michigan.gov/bear.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Michael Wagner said:


> We walked about 1 1/2 miles of 2 tracks and the bushes are just full of berries, got about 3/4 lunch bag worth but the majority are still green and just starting to turn.


 We pick 3 ice pails full Sun morning. There were very few green ones on the bushes. Did not see any sign of bears but I know they are in this area. This was in the Reedsburg Dam area


----------



## Bowaddict (Nov 5, 2012)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> And this is why I carry a 10mm while mushroom hunting.


+1 ^

.40 for me at all times, you never know what you'll run into in the woods, but being it was a 12yr old that obviously can't apply to her. Guess its a good wakup call for parents, its a shame you can't even let your kids roam the woods. It could happen to anyone, people who live out west have to deal with a lot more then just bears.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Hope the girl recover's quickly.

We'll see if this gives a push to increase the Baldwin quotas.


----------



## stykNstrings3197 (Aug 11, 2013)

I recommend that anyone that walks through bear country have some line of defense. A small can of pepper spray would have done the trick. In fact just having the pepper spray would have maybe increased her confidence and kept her from running. Thankfully she is going to be ok and I hope the neighbor that ran the bear off is recognized for there bravery.


----------



## Tedly (Jul 30, 2012)

Being a dog man ,I say wonder why DNR did'nt get some guys to dog this bear and catch it ? Lots of guys training around now ... Get some dogs down where it was last seen and gather up (for SURE) the right bear ?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Tedly said:


> Being a dog man ,I say wonder why DNR did'nt get some guys to dog this bear and catch it ? Lots of guys training around now ... Get some dogs down where it was last seen and gather up (for SURE) the right bear ?


That does seem like a logical step. There must be a reason why they chose to go a different route???


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Tedly said:


> Being a dog man ,I say wonder why DNR did'nt get some guys to dog this bear and catch it ? Lots of guys training around now ... Get some dogs down where it was last seen and gather up (for SURE) the right bear ?


 That's what I was thinking also. (I would of been turning lose some dogs) but maybe because its to close to major highways they didn't. Now they will trap and kill several bears and not even know if they got the right one. They say they can do DNA testing to see if its the right one, we will see.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

If you guys want a good laugh go read some of the retarded comments about this story on upnorthlive.com. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

I thought the same. Attack at 9:30 or so could be jumped at 1st light the next morning by a good cold trailer. Save time and money


----------

